# disque dur externe n'accepte plus transfert/copie de fichier



## dolfaust (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens demander de l'aide, car j'ai eu beau chercher sur les forums, impossible de trouver une solution à mon problème.
Je ne suis pas une flèche non plus pour ce qui est du hardware/software sur Mac, venant du monde PC.
Voilà. J'ai un disque dur externe qui jusque là fonctionnait très bien, et sur lequel je pouvais copier ou transférer tout ce que je voulais.
Et là, d'un soup, plus possible de copier quoique ce soit dessus, ni de transférer des fichiers sur le DDE.
Il est partitionné et formaté comme il faut apparemment, et jusque là fonctionnait très avec le MacBook pro.
Je l'ai essayé sur le MacBook Air de ma compagne, et la même chose se passe.
J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil aux infos du DDE, et apparemment il est en lecture seule.
Please help! J'ai cherché sur des forums en anglais, et en français... tout ce que j'ai trouvé jusque là est basé sur le fait que les disques à qui cela arrive ne sont pas formaté au bon format. Mais mon DDE fonctionnait jusque là, et au format Mac...

Merci du coup de main




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2015)

Et quel est le format de ce disque? NTFS?

Quels changements ont-ils ete faits sur le Mac juste avant de constaté le problème? Seriez-vous passé à Os X 10.11 El Capitan?


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2015)

dolfaust a dit:


> Mais mon DDE fonctionnait jusque là, et au format Mac...


On en doute un peu, tu peux faire un cmd+I sur l'icône de ton disque USB et nous indiquer ce qui est mentionné dans Général/Format ?


----------



## dolfaust (14 Octobre 2015)

Alors, oui, je suis passé à El Capitan et le format de la partition Mac de mon DDE est en NTFS. J'ai 2 partitions : une Mac, que j'utilisais jusque là avec mon Mac, sans problème, et une Windows.


----------



## dolfaust (14 Octobre 2015)

Donc...j'imagine que El Capitan m'a sucré ma partition OsX, qu'il va falloir formater ma partition, et que je vous ai dérangé pour rien... Désolé. Merci quand-même.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Salut

Ta partition Mac est aussi au format NTFS?
Tes 2 partitions doivent être lues et écrites par les 2 systèmes ou elles sont spécialisées?
Ça m'étonnerai qu'une mise à jour ai sucré une partition.
Dans le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) DDE branché que te renvoie la commande :
*diskutil list*

@+


----------



## dolfaust (14 Octobre 2015)

voilà ce que ça donne

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            287.3 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                31.9 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +287.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                BB466A06-F2C0-48E4-9668-C63710D280BE

                                Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Mac Partiti             1.0 TB     disk2s2

  3:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows Par             999.8 GB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (disk image):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +17.2 MB    disk3

  1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            17.1 MB    disk3s2

Stephanes-MacBook-Pro:~ stephane$


----------



## drs (14 Octobre 2015)

Si ce disque est en NTFS et que tu pouvais écrire dessus avant la mise à jour en El Capitan, tu dois forcément disposer d'un utilitaire te permettant de le faire.
Ne faudrait-il pas le mettre à jour?


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

Ne mélangeons pas les genres.

Sous El Capitan, il n'est plus possible avec des logiciels tiers comme Tuxera NTFS ou Paragon NTFS, de formater, d'afficher depuis Utilitaire de disque le format NTFS tant que ces 2 éditeurs ne livreront pas une version contournant la nouvelle protection SIP de Apple.

Et non El Capitan n'a rien bousillé, même si tu as une partition Boot Camp contenant une version de Windows, ce qui est le cas, tout revient dans l'ordre après installation de El Capitan, sauf la possibilité de lire/écrire sur un disque USB. Le simple fait de réinstaller un de ces 2 logiciels permettra de nouveau de lire/écrire des données dans un disque USB.

Alors, tu as utilisé quel logiciel dans ton ancienne version de OS X ? Et je te rappelle que sans logiciel tiers, il est impossible d'écrire des données, les lire, oui et c'est tout.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Je ne vois pas de NTFS :
2: Apple_HFS *Mac Partiti* 1.0 TB disk2s2                      --> Mac Partiti partition de type Mac
3: Microsoft Basic Data *Windows Par* 999.8 GB disk2s3 --> Windows Par partition fat32 ou fat

Sur laquelle n'arrives-tu plus à écrire?


----------



## dolfaust (14 Octobre 2015)

Sur la partition Mac, seulement accès en lecture. Et J'avais utilisé Tuxera pour formater le disque


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Que renvoie depuis le terminal un :
*sudo ls -l /Volumes/"Mac Partiti"*


----------



## dolfaust (15 Octobre 2015)

Bon, j'ai fini par me résoudre à formater ma partition Mac, et tout est apparemment rentré dans l'ordre. Mais je ne comprends toujours pas ce qui a pu se passer, l'explication de Locke me paraissant la plus plausible. Merci pour votre aide cependant.


----------

